# Startprobleme



## Private Joker (23. April 2004)

Hi Leute ich habe da ein Problem,
mein PC brauch neuerdings voll lange bis er hochfährt. Es erscheint dann ein schwarzer Bildschirm, ganz unten sind von links nach rechts weiße Streifen. Und es dauert endlos bis er fertig geladen hat.
Meine Hardware:
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
AMD Athlon 2400+
512 DDR-RAM Infinion
400 Watt Netzteil
Ein Gehäuselüfter
Artic Cooling Copper Silent 2TC Revision 2
Eine 30 Gbit Festplatte (Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass sie zu alt ist, oder?)
Danke im vorraus!

thx
Joker


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

Hast du auch ein Betriebssystem ?


----------



## server (25. April 2004)

Hi,

Von unten links bis rechts weisse Streifen hört sich für mich an wie Windows2000 und ist ganz normal. Vielleicht solltest du mal Windows neu installieren...
Wann hast du das das letzte mal gemacht?
Wenn du viel mit deinem Computer arbeitest und eine Menge Programme installiet hast, kann es schon ein Weilchen dauern, bis er starte 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Festplatte liegt (es heisst übrigens 30 GigaBYTE, 8 bit = 1 Byte ).


----------



## Private Joker (25. April 2004)

Ich habe Windows XP SP 1. Das Problem wurde schon behoben! Es war die Festplatte! LOL! Hab ich mir extra nen neues Main gekauft (ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe).

Trotzdem danke@all


----------

